

Potato Salad Kickstarter Campaign Raises Over $53,000 - lucylu
http://www.forbes.com/sites/johngreathouse/2014/07/08/potato-salad-kickstarter-campaign-raises-over-41000/

======
FatalLogic
Currently at $44,000. Probably a typo in the title? Though a few suspect
pledges have been removed, or cancelled, I think.

[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-
salad](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/324283889/potato-salad)

------
DanBC
Forbes is wrong about the food photo. Almost any photo of actual food is
probably going to look a bit grim. There's a reason food photographers use
boat varnish.

